# Harlequin Tusks?



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Thinking about getting some harlequin tusks but I needed to see if anybody had some and if so their opinions of them. I know they are supposedly pretty peaceful but how hardy are they? Are they hard to acclimatize? If you got them, let me know!


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

Try this

but I have no personal experience


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

when you mean some..i hope you mean one...harlinquin tusk belong to the wrasse family and do not tolerate each other or other wrasses..i have owned few and currently have one...there awesome fish..very beautiful color on them especially the blue teeth.there are peaceful and they need alot of space to swim.very hardy..excepting flake food with no problem...also remember no little fish with them..they will make quick meals out of them...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

tusk


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

one more shot


----------



## Scrambled (Dec 17, 2003)

Try this Harlequin Tusk


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Nice pics. I'm actually going to buy it for my sister's tank when she gets it up and running. Kind of a tank warming present.


----------

